# Gulp



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I have never fished these baits called Gulp shrimp, for one reason I could almost buy live bait for what they cost butwhat color do you find the most productive in these inshore waters?? I have no idea which color to buy. :bowdown


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Gulps are great. They are pretty durable and can be recharged in the Juice if you can keep them from leaking. 3" new penny shrimp are great for trout and redfish. If you are fishing the weed beds they do last longer when being nailed by the pinfish than live or dead shrimp do. I would recommend if you buy one of the pint size or bigger cans of them to put them and the liquid in something else because they will leak and you can not get that smell out very easily. Hope this helps.


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive never had any luck with the Gulp baits myself, but my friends swear by the New Penny and Nuclear Chicken colors. They like the 3" and 4" shrimp style.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

ive never had any use for gulp, my friends always use it but i just stick with the ole fashion non sented artificials [crankbiats, jigs, topwater] 

at the end of the day im generally have a few more fish in the box than they do also

out of the many times i have tried gulp this is all i seem to catch:banghead










this is whatI catch with artificials


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a peanut butter jar full of molting color 3 and 4" shrimp and blue or new penny jerk shad. ive had days where nothings biting then you throw down a gulp and get something...i dont care what you say about gulp but in the wintergo to the three mile andthrow a 4" shrimp down on a jig head and you will catch a nice fish whether its a big white trout, red, or whiting


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I like them a lot for inshore fishing. The gulp baits are many times more durable than a live bait, and are much less trouble than live bait. I like them for trout and flounder. I don't really buy them that much though, I'm more of a hard bait guy when it comes to inshore (spoons, topwater plugs, etc.).


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Gulp is as close as you can get to magic at 3 mile...and I have never caught a sting ray on gulp, but I have caught white trout, specks, reds, blues, skipjack, spanish, and even a few sail cats....here is a pic of what we catch with gulp.....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So question, how do you fish them. I have limited experience with them, but tried them under a popping cork and got nothing, should I be constantly twitching under the cork, or should I just let them sit on the bottom ?

Also if you want to recharge the scent go to a Oriental grocery store and buy a bottle of fish sauce, I hear it works great (just not for me)


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Stop messing around and wasting money on Gulps, but Z-Man shrimp :bowdown I'll take action over scent in a shrimp


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Tried gulp, have friends that catch with them not much luck for me. They stink like doody and I don't know of anything in the drink that smells like them. Not much faith in them and I will be the first to switch it out for live bait. I still think that 9 out of ten times you can't entice a fish with a lure like live will. I find fish with lures. If I know fish are there I will use live or fresh only. I think bigger, older fish are a little wiser and not as aggressive with something that that is not natural to them. Oddly enough my favorite lure is a big hunk of metal with a hook (JIG).


----------



## Capt. Kooooter (Aug 31, 2008)

> *Lil Skeet (9/3/2008)*Tried gulp, have friends that catch with them not much luck for me. They stink like doody and I don't know of anything in the drink that smells like them. Not much faith in them and I will be the first to switch it out for live bait. I still think that 9 out of ten times you can't entice a fish with a lure like live will. I find fish with lures. If I know fish are there I will use live or fresh only. I think bigger, older fish are a little wiser and not as aggressive with something that that is not natural to them. Oddly enough my favorite lure is a big hunk of metal with a hook (JIG).


Lil Skeet, what do you catch on the metal jigs & how do you work them?


----------

